# Please Welcome The New Batch of Promoted Members



## Manticore

@The Eagle Research
@AgNoStiC MuSliM TTC
@LeveragedBuyout TTA
@PARIKRAMA TTA
@abdulbarijan TTA
@cnleio TTA
@Bilal Khan 777 PROFESSIONAL

Selection was done with the coordination of Admin, Mod, TT teams.
@Slav Defence

Congrats to the batch!

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## The Sandman

Well congratz to all the promoted members btw @Manticore when you guys are planning to add new moderators?


----------



## Manticore

The Sandman said:


> Well congratz to all the promoted members btw @Manticore when you guys are planning to add new moderators?


There are few calm / composed members who are able to work with the team. Mostly we induct mods from the tagged members after reviewing their improvement in terms of post quality and interaction with other members after being promorted to TTA/C

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Thank you..

Thanks to all the forum mgmt and senior ppl for their continuous guidance and support.

Will try my level best to keep upto the mark and decorum expected...

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Grevion

Well congratulations to all the members promoted.
@PARIKRAMA special congratulations to you buddy, you deserved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

PARIKRAMA said:


> Thank you..
> 
> Thanks to all the forum mgmt and senior ppl for their continuous guidance and support.
> 
> Will try my level best to keep upto the mark and decorum expected...



Congratulations to you and all promoted members....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Congratulations to all promoted members ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## barbarosa

Congratulation to promoted members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windows 10

Congratulations to all promoted members !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

Congratulations to all the promoted members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Manticore said:


> @The Eagle Research
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM TTC
> @LeveragedBuyout TTA
> @PARIKRAMA TTA
> @abdulbarijan TTA
> @cnleio TTA
> @Bilal Khan 777 PROFESSIONAL
> 
> Selection was done with the coordination of Admin, Mod, TT teams.
> @Slav Defence
> 
> Congrats to the batch!



Now that's a nice list! Congratulations, good people, and thank you, selection team.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kambojaric

Well done to the selected members

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Manticore said:


> @LeveragedBuyout TTA
> Congrats to the batch!



Lol! Well my credit score did reach 820 by not using my cards for 15 years...so maybe you are on to something!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Manticore said:


> @The Eagle Research
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM TTC
> @LeveragedBuyout TTA
> @PARIKRAMA TTA
> @abdulbarijan TTA
> @cnleio TTA
> @Bilal Khan 777 PROFESSIONAL
> 
> Selection was done with the coordination of Admin, Mod, TT teams.
> @Slav Defence
> 
> Congrats to the batch!


sirji sabko promotion mill gayee is hazzaa miskeen ke ek do darjan -ve ratings hi htta dette to apka kyaa jataa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Johny.co said:


> Congratulations to all promoted member specially @PARIKRAMA
> 
> 
> I would help you
> Demoted members list
> Maj.Osmani
> Overload
> markhoor
> Al asab mulk
> Abu namar etc etc
> All in one.
> 
> Kuch log sochtay hien woh PDF admins ko mamoo bana saktay hien magar aisa mumkin hi nahien namumkin bhi hai.
> @GURU DUTT @Robinhood Pandey @Levina


well sirji wo kya hai ki wo fir bhee professionsal banna diye gaye hain and same mod banned me for having miltiple IDs ... in short there are separate rules for pakistani and indian members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Who ever has a habit of smilies, one liners and using desi language in non members club sections will never be promoted. Members were actually demoted because of this reason

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Congrats to all. This will surely hell increase the standard of posting all over the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Manticore said:


> @The Eagle Research
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM TTC
> @LeveragedBuyout TTA
> @PARIKRAMA TTA
> @abdulbarijan TTA
> @cnleio TTA
> @Bilal Khan 777 PROFESSIONAL
> 
> Selection was done with the coordination of Admin, Mod, TT teams.
> @Slav Defence
> 
> Congrats to the batch!



Congrats Guys.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

PARIKRAMA said:


> Thank you..
> 
> Thanks to all the forum mgmt and senior ppl for their continuous guidance and support.
> 
> Will try my level best to keep upto the mark and decorum expected...



Congratulations Brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

PARIKRAMA said:


> Thank you..
> 
> Thanks to all the forum mgmt and senior ppl for their continuous guidance and support.
> 
> Will try my level best to keep upto the mark and decorum expected...



Hey hey.. Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Manticore said:


> @LeveragedBuyout TTA



 Is LeveragedBuyout still a member here? I haven't seen him in months.

Anywh..., congrats to Cnleio, who is far and away the best of the Chinese members we have and to Parikrama, who annoys me with his musings on the never ending Rafale saga, but is equally qualified and whos promotion was long overdue.





Maj.Osmani said:


> There should be a list of demoted members



Here, here. I'd like to add my own name to that list.

...

Is anyone else seeing a phantom third page when logged out? There's 24 comments here, enough for two pages, but I'm seeing three pages and can't access the third.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maj.Osmani

SvenSvensonov said:


> Here, here. I'd like to add my own name to that list.


No Sir you looks good with black title.


----------



## Maj.Osmani

SvenSvensonov said:


> It looks better in pink.
> 
> I've spent more time either banned or away from the forum then I have as an actual contributing member. In the year-and-a-half my account's been active, it's really only been _active_ for maybe five or six months. And even then I spend half my energy trolling. Once I did provide quality though, now I don't really care.
> 
> I just got back from an extended 9 month absence a few weeks ago and am already plotting my next vacation and what've I done in my time back? Troll mostly.
> 
> I have the credentials needed for one to become a Pro on PDF, but what do I do to continue to deserve the honor of being a titled member?


Pro title is an honor for you from PDF admin, you can contribute by sharing your experience and give professional opinions regarding your expertise, some time tile helps you to stay away from troll kiddies who refutes your any sane post regardless how much you put effort to educate them, Anyways happy vocations.
And what credentials you presents for this...Just asking for info?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Maj.Osmani said:


> And what credentials you presents for this...Just asking for info?



I'm retired from active USN service, where I was an EMSEC Technician working mostly on sub-to-sat communications (but also had dealings with other projects). I'm a qualified submariner whos done time on four USN boats, partaken in countless exercises, been tapped as a linguist liaison for the North Atlantic and forced to learn Icelandic.

I wasn't a sailor despite being on boats and was stationed at SPAWAR which tracks maritime traffic globally and coordinates maritime actions for the USN:







Today I still work for the USN, not as a contractor, but not as an active serviceman either. I'm currently in a directorial position overseeing and participating in US Navy Biomechanical Engineering research:






I can actually produce credentials though. From cruise books from my time submarining, to my currently military ID and photos of me doing things while active.

...

Put simply, if you're interested in knowing about military communications, electronic warfare or electronic-warfare countermeasures and counter-countermeasures or subsurface doctrine, tactics and systems, I'm the Pro for you.

I don't really answer questions about biomechanical engineering though. Nothing beyond the basics anyway. I can't go into specifics.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Maj.Osmani

SvenSvensonov said:


> I'm retired from active USN service, where I was an EMSEC Technician working mostly on sub-to-sat communications (but also had dealings with other projects). I'm a qualified submariner whos done time on four USN boats, partaken in countless exercises, been tapped as a linguist liaison for the North Atlantic and forced to learn Icelandic.
> 
> I wasn't a sailor despite being on boats and was stationed at SPAWAR which tracks maritime traffic globally and coordinates maritime actions for the USN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I still work for the USN, not as a contractor, but not as an active serviceman either. I'm currently in a directorial position overseeing and participating in US Navy Biomechanical Engineering research:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Put simply, if you're interested in knowing about military communications, electronic warfare or electronic-warfare countermeasures and counter-countermeasures or subsurface doctrine, tactics and systems, I'm the Pro for you.


I would definitely tag you on related threads...nice to have you here.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Congrats to @The Eagle @AgNoStiC MuSliM @PARIKRAMA @abdulbarijan @cnleio @Bilal Khan 777 and to @Manticore and @Slav Defence for their excellent selections, although I can't help but wonder if my inclusion were a mistake. Nevertheless, I will do my best to be a role model for others here until such time as that role is no longer necessary. 

On a side note, and yet more importantly, thank you for the stepped-up moderation over the last few months, it has made a noticeable improvement in the quality of the forum. Please keep up the good work. @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @waz et al.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Lol! Well my credit score did reach 820 by not using my cards for 15 years...so maybe you are on to something!



It's simple: a closed mouth is incapable of trolling. I have had to re-learn that lesson again and again, from Usenet to BBSes to forums on the web.



SvenSvensonov said:


> Is LeveragedBuyout still a member here? I haven't seen him in months.



I lurk here quite actively, but the last year has been terrible, both from a work perspective, and from a forum quality perspective, so virtually no participation on my part. Both my availability and the forum quality are improving noticeably recently. Coincidence? If we had @AUSTERLITZ back, we could party like it's 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LeveragedBuyout said:


> It's simple: a closed mouth is incapable of trolling. I have had to re-learn that lesson again and again, from Usenet to BBSes to forums on the web.
> .



Well it's certainly hard to be in Rome and not do what the Roman's do...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Congrats to @The Eagle @AgNoStiC MuSliM @PARIKRAMA @abdulbarijan @cnleio @Bilal Khan 777 and to @Manticore and @Slav Defence for their excellent selections, although I can't help but wonder if my inclusion were a mistake. Nevertheless, I will do my best to be a role model for others here until such time as that role is no longer necessary.
> 
> On a side note, and yet more importantly, thank you for the stepped-up moderation over the last few months, it has made a noticeable improvement in the quality of the forum. Please keep up the good work. @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @waz et al.
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple: a closed mouth is incapable of trolling. I have had to re-learn that lesson again and again, from Usenet to BBSes to forums on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> I lurk here quite actively, but the last year has been terrible, both from a work perspective, and from a forum quality perspective, so virtually no participation on my part. Both my availability and the forum quality are improving noticeably recently. Coincidence? If we had @AUSTERLITZ back, we could party like it's 2014.



Good to see you posting my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

congrats to all the promoted members for there useful contributions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Manticore said:


> @The Eagle Research
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM TTC
> @LeveragedBuyout TTA
> @PARIKRAMA TTA
> @abdulbarijan TTA
> @cnleio TTA
> @Bilal Khan 777 PROFESSIONAL
> 
> Selection was done with the coordination of Admin, Mod, TT teams.
> @Slav Defence
> 
> Congrats to the batch!


Mubaraks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Congrats to @The Eagle @AgNoStiC MuSliM @PARIKRAMA @abdulbarijan @cnleio @Bilal Khan 777 and to @Manticore and @Slav Defence for their excellent selections, although I can't help but wonder if my inclusion were a mistake. Nevertheless, I will do my best to be a role model for others here until such time as that role is no longer necessary.
> 
> On a side note, and yet more importantly, thank you for the stepped-up moderation over the last few months, it has made a noticeable improvement in the quality of the forum. Please keep up the good work. @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @waz et al.
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple: a closed mouth is incapable of trolling. I have had to re-learn that lesson again and again, from Usenet to BBSes to forums on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> I lurk here quite actively, but the last year has been terrible, both from a work perspective, and from a forum quality perspective, so virtually no participation on my part. Both my availability and the forum quality are improving noticeably recently. Coincidence? If we had @AUSTERLITZ back, we could party like it's 2014.



Congratz mate,i visit the forum on lurkmode once every few days but unable to contribute now its my final year ...i literally have to give 3 different exams together this year...thats why i've been inactive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

Manticore said:


> @The Eagle Research
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM TTC
> @LeveragedBuyout TTA
> @PARIKRAMA TTA
> @abdulbarijan TTA
> @cnleio TTA
> @Bilal Khan 777 PROFESSIONAL
> 
> Selection was done with the coordination of Admin, Mod, TT teams.
> @Slav Defence
> 
> Congrats to the batch!



Thankyou manticore,

Gentlemen, I apologize for responding late.Well the reason is simply busy lives and some work that needs to be finished.
On serious note, this time we took "a little longer than expected", however it was for the safely as well as assuring forum quality and maintaining standard.
We had few things to get fixed during such procedure. First and most importantly growing issues in our Chinese and far east section.Our Chinese friends had some issues and they were sensing some isolation.Therefore, we had decided to observe and choose finest from them.So that to reduce complains and minimize sense of isolation from Chinese as well
Our second milestone was decision to announce the success of @PARIKRAMA as first Indian winner.From all past competitions we never announced an Indian poster as winner but this time parikrama stepped forward and worked very hard to meet up our standard and therefore deserves both title.
However, we were aware of conflicts and misunderstandings and decided to clarify them first.Hence, step two was also finished and final step needed to get done: Selection of best from best.
Hence, continuous evaluation and discussions finally lead to such amazing outcome.
I hope that everyone is happy this time.All are well chosen, carefully monitored and every mod had participated in such event.Hence, no one was left behind. Other than that, this time we have also considered suggestions of normal posters and had discussions with them at GHQ.Also, instead of my direct making of list, almost all TTAS have made their choice and list.Their lists, MP's list, TTCs and hence assembled and then finalized. This time @Manticore prepared final list and webmaster and us took a review so to see if further addition or subtraction was ever needed or not.
So, have fun and celebrate
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Joe Shearer

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Congrats to @The Eagle @AgNoStiC MuSliM @PARIKRAMA @abdulbarijan @cnleio @Bilal Khan 777 and to @Manticore and @Slav Defence for their excellent selections, although I can't help but wonder if my inclusion were a mistake. Nevertheless, I will do my best to be a role model for others here until such time as that role is no longer necessary.
> 
> On a side note, and yet more importantly, thank you for the stepped-up moderation over the last few months, it has made a noticeable improvement in the quality of the forum. Please keep up the good work(1). @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @waz et al.
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple: a closed mouth is incapable of trolling. I have had to re-learn that lesson again and again, from Usenet to BBSes to forums on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> I lurk here quite actively, but the last year has been terrible, both from a work perspective, and from a forum quality perspective, so virtually no participation on my part. Both my availability and the forum quality are improving noticeably recently. Coincidence? If we had @AUSTERLITZ back, we could party like it's 2014.(2)




(1) A HUGE difference! No two ways about it.
(2) Yes, yes!



AUSTERLITZ said:


> Congratz mate,i visit the forum on lurkmode once every few days but unable to contribute now its my final year ...i literally have to give 3 different exams together this year...thats why i've been inactive.



Not a good excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Congrats, you all deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAJsal

Congrats to all, especially our good friend @PARIKRAMA , very deserving...
Good luck and have a nice day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

congrats!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

@Manticore @Slav Defence @WAJsal i would like to recomend Chinese-Dragon as an intl mod or at least ttc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maj.Osmani

Blue Marlin said:


> @Manticore @Slav Defence @WAJsal i would like to recomend Chinese-Dragon as an intl mod or at least ttc


What about me...dost = friend 



WebMaster said:


> Congrats, you all deserve it.


Sir what about others who fails your standad / ............. anyways just kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@PARIKRAMA 

Félicitation mon ami ! Well deserved !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maj.Osmani

Blue Marlin said:


> your still a newbie
> respect is earned never given


haha
I served 25+ years lot of respect earned no need more but honor should be given...by the way Sir where you from ethnically India or Pakistan?


----------



## MilSpec

Congrats to all...

@PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Parikrama got Think Tank? Really?
He listens in corridors, rummages on Internet and applies logic, for Pete's sake!?!
OH! wait ... Yeah, OK ...

Just kidding, welcome gang, you're a decent lot! 
Wear your PDF badges proudly and honestly, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

SvenSvensonov said:


> I'm a qualified submariner



A qualified submariner...pffft...being a body double for Sean Connery in the movie 'the Hunt for Red October' doesn't make you a qualified submariner !  

P.S I'm surprised that I'm not demoted...heck I've rarely posted here since the two Norwegian Senoritas stopped posting ! 



Blue Marlin said:


> english and english again im not pakistani indian bangladeshi, chinese, russain indoneasian, or morrocan either. but i would like to be spanish so i can have my pick of the curvy spanish women



English !  

Hmmmn....aren't you that white guy from East London who's always speaking cockney slang with a Jamaican accent ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Blue Marlin said:


> @Manticore @Slav Defence @WAJsal i would like to recomend Chinese-Dragon as an intl mod or at least ttc



I like Chinese-Dragon, Armstrong and I used to troll with him back in the day... but he's as big a troll as both of us!! You wouldn't want either of us to be a mod, but want Chinese-Dragon (Isn't there already two Chinese international mods?)?

I'd recommend @Technogaianist , she's a mod on AMF and generally a quality contributor here too... when she's around anyway.



Armstrong said:


> P.S I'm surprised that I'm not demoted...heck I've rarely posted here since the two Norwegian Senoritas stopped posting !



You're alive. I haven't seen you since I've been back!

The Norgies just migrated to another forum. Mads doesn't really like it here anymore since she got into a beef with some Turkish members (not the good ones at our other forum, though) and I don't know why Kat stopped posting, but I expect it has to do with my absence.

Oh, Maddy's just weeks away from being a mother. So wish her luck with that.

...

Amy, I'll respond against in the morning. I'm kind of tired right now. Leave a message and I'll respond as soon as I wake up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

Congratulations to all and especially to @The Eagle and @PARIKRAMA ,you both deserve it.

@Levina would be a good mod btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

SvenSvensonov said:


> You're alive. I haven't seen you since I've been back!
> 
> The Norgies just migrated to another forum. Mads doesn't really like it here anymore since she got into a beef with some Turkish members (not the good ones at our other forum, though) and I don't know why Kat stopped posting, but I expect it has to do with my absence.
> 
> Oh, Maddy's just weeks away from being a mother. So wish her luck with that.
> 
> ...
> 
> Amy, I'll respond against in the morning. I'm kind of tired right now. Leave a message and I'll respond as soon as I wake up.



What other forum ?  

Tell Techno...I want a lucky draw done to name the little one with my entry being 'Techno Jr.' !


----------



## Manindra

Taygibay said:


> Parikrama got Think Tank? Really?
> He listens in corridors, rummages on Internet and applies logic, for Pete's sake!?!
> OH! wait ... Yeah, OK ...
> 
> Just kidding, welcome gang, you're a decent lot!
> Wear your PDF badges proudly and honestly, Tay.


And you one thing forget ?
Take screen shot all of his post @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Manticore said:


> @The Eagle Research
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM TTC
> @LeveragedBuyout TTA
> @PARIKRAMA TTA
> @abdulbarijan TTA
> @cnleio TTA
> @Bilal Khan 777 PROFESSIONAL
> 
> Selection was done with the coordination of Admin, Mod, TT teams.
> @Slav Defence
> 
> Congrats to the batch!


Congratulations to all promoted members. 
Looking forward to working with you for the betterment of the forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Belated congratz to all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

T-123456 said:


> Congratulations to all and especially to @The Eagle and @PARIKRAMA ,you both deserve it.
> 
> @Levina would be a good mod btw.


@WebMaster @Horus @Manticore @Slav Defence thats a great idea levina as an intl mod, shes good and it makes femail and indian users more comfortable here.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Robinhood Pandey said:


> @mubarkaan Everyone !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Blue Marlin said:


>



how come u can call a killer ( A mitthoo killer to be more precise ) a female 

@Levina DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Blue Marlin said:


> @WebMaster @Horus @Manticore @Slav Defence thats a great idea levina as an intl mod shes good and it makes the femail and indian users more comfortable here.




Is that new kinda email?? @Levina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Robinhood Pandey said:


> how come u can call a killer ( A mitthoo killer to be more precise ) a female
> 
> @Levina DDG





danger007 said:


> Is that new kinda email?? @Levina


what are you doing on about ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Blue Marlin said:


> what are you doing on about ?


The typo!
Don't worry these grammar nazis usually forget their peccadilloes.


T-123456 said:


> Congratulations to all and especially to @The Eagle and @PARIKRAMA ,you both deserve it.
> 
> @Levina would be a good mod btw.


I tell ya this notification system sucks big time.
I didn't get the notification at all. Grr!
Btw how's ur Ramadan going? 


***********


Robinhood Pandey said:


> how come u can call a killer ( A mitthoo killer to be more precise ) a female
> 
> @Levina DDG





danger007 said:


> Is that new kinda email?? @Levina


Return to the Indian section I'll see you cartoons there. 
Okay now no more of topics here. Let's not spoil Parikrama's thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Levina said:


> The typo!
> Don't worry these grammar nazis usually forget their peccadilloes.
> 
> I tell ya this notification system sucks big time.
> I didn't get the notification at all. Grr!
> Btw how's ur Ramadan going?
> 
> 
> ***********
> 
> 
> Return to the Indian section I'll see you cartoons there.
> Okay now no more of topics here. Let's not spoil Parikrama's thread.




Okay looneytoon ..if you say so..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Levina said:


> The typo!
> Don't worry these grammar nazis usually forget their peccadilloes.
> 
> I tell ya this notification system sucks big time.
> I didn't get the notification at all. Grr!
> Btw how's ur Ramadan going?
> 
> 
> ***********
> 
> 
> Return to the Indian section I'll see you cartoons there.
> Okay now no more of topics here. Let's not spoil Parikrama's thread.


im dislexic
ramadan's ok i guess, its very hard as it hot andhumid here over in the uae its presumably worse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Congratulations to all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Congrats and good luck to the promoted members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

congrats...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Manticore said:


> @The Eagle Research
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM TTC
> @LeveragedBuyout TTA
> @PARIKRAMA TTA
> @abdulbarijan TTA
> @cnleio TTA
> @Bilal Khan 777 PROFESSIONAL
> 
> Selection was done with the coordination of Admin, Mod, TT teams.
> @Slav Defence
> 
> Congrats to the batch!



Congratulations

and especially @The Eagle and @PARIKRAMA I read your old content...... Amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Congratulations Guys!!! 
Very Well Deserved ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

junglebook is to watch for.. in the next round.. and spectre .. 
we also need a special title for the institution that is zarvan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

plz tell me how to get promoted I have been here since 2009 all the time on forum i read alote but write less plz help how to get there


----------



## karakoram

ali_raza said:


> plz tell me how to get promoted I have been here since 2009 all the time on forum i read alote but write less plz help how to get there



Consult churan baba of chungi chowk gujranwala u will definitely get solution for that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

oh sry it's a bit late i know but still @The Eagle congratz bro


----------



## KAL-EL

Congrats to all promotees 

May the force be with you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Ok ... Congrats...


----------



## ali_raza

karakoram said:


> Consult churan baba of chungi chowk gujranwala u will definitely get solution for that


hhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Meri baari kab aayegi


----------



## GURU DUTT

i deserve to be a MODS or a TT but why am i over looked every time 

if not promoting me to those rank admin guys can at least cancell all my negetive ratings 

what say @WebMaster @Manticore @Slav Defence @Oscar


----------



## Deidara

hinduguy said:


> junglebook is to watch for.. in the next round..


lol... ive only been waiting for something for past the three years now and during that time it was convenient to make random posts here to help with boredom. wait is finally going to be over soon and then i will not show up here. i am a man of invention, if it were not for some unfortunate circumstances i wouldve never showed up at such a place for subjective discussion.


----------



## Signalian

Manticore said:


> @The Eagle Research
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM TTC
> @LeveragedBuyout TTA
> @PARIKRAMA TTA
> @abdulbarijan TTA
> @cnleio TTA
> @Bilal Khan 777 PROFESSIONAL
> 
> Selection was done with the coordination of Admin, Mod, TT teams.
> @Slav Defence
> 
> Congrats to the batch!


Welcome and good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Manticore said:


> @The Eagle Research
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM TTC
> @LeveragedBuyout TTA
> @PARIKRAMA TTA
> @abdulbarijan TTA
> @cnleio TTA
> @Bilal Khan 777 PROFESSIONAL
> 
> Selection was done with the coordination of Admin, Mod, TT teams.
> @Slav Defence
> 
> Congrats to the batch!



You brought the good news so thank you first.



LeveragedBuyout said:


> Congrats to @The Eagle @AgNoStiC MuSliM @PARIKRAMA @abdulbarijan @cnleio @Bilal Khan 777 and to @Manticore and @Slav Defence for their excellent selections, although I can't help but wonder if my inclusion were a mistake. Nevertheless, I will do my best to be a role model for others here until such time as that role is no longer necessary.
> 
> On a side note, and yet more importantly, thank you for the stepped-up moderation over the last few months, it has made a noticeable improvement in the quality of the forum. Please keep up the good work. @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @waz et al.
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple: a closed mouth is incapable of trolling. I have had to re-learn that lesson again and again, from Usenet to BBSes to forums on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> I lurk here quite actively, but the last year has been terrible, both from a work perspective, and from a forum quality perspective, so virtually no participation on my part. Both my availability and the forum quality are improving noticeably recently. Coincidence? If we had @AUSTERLITZ back, we could party like it's 2014.





T-123456 said:


> Congratulations to all and especially to @The Eagle and @PARIKRAMA ,you both deserve it.
> 
> @Levina would be a good mod btw.





Neutron said:


> Congratulations
> 
> and especially @The Eagle and @PARIKRAMA I read your old content...... Amazing





The Sandman said:


> oh sry it's a bit late i know but still @The Eagle congratz bro




Congrats to the all other promoted members.

Thanks to the team of analysts and all the board members for such appreciation and support.

Thank you all and others as well for all the wishes and support. My apologies that I am a bit late to say thanks but it was due to official and personal commitments as I am out of home town and don't have access to computer always though using cell phone. Also, had some technical issues while signing in but it's a relief for the time being. 

I will try my best to keep it up-to the mark and will try to do best to participate at this forum with more quality and for the interest of readers as well. I also hope the same zeal from other promoted members as well. I would also request other members to keep up and improve the posting to the quality that this forum is meant to be. 

@Slav Defence thank you for all the guidance, support and advices so also for such opportunity to come up with ideas proving and improving the skills. 

@WAJsal thank you as well for the support. 

@WebMaster @HRK @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Taygibay and all @members.

Reactions: Like Like:
 7


----------



## A.M.

Congratulations. Many of the members don't seem familiar but i know @LeveragedBuyout always makes quality posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jermankill

Congratulations to all promoted members

i hope 1 day i will become a mod to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

